# Help II



## penbros (Jun 22, 2006)

i took a picture of one of my pens and tried to put it on this website but it stopped me i remember that it said something like image too large
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## JimGo (Jun 22, 2006)

reduce the size to be less than 640 pixels wide and 480 pixels high.  Also, crop out any extraneous stuff (e.g., background) so we're able to focus mostly on the pen.  That's usually sufficient to meet the site's requirements.


----------



## penbros (Jun 22, 2006)

how do you make it smaller?


----------



## leehljp (Jun 22, 2006)

_how do you make it smaller?_

It depends on your own software or camera's included software. If you are not familiar with making picts smaller on your computer, you probably need to check out your camera's software manual or look for some software that will crop and reduce the size of the pict. Each program has its own particular set of commands/instructions for doing what you are asking. For that, you will need to read their manuals or instructions. 

I use Photoshop and I don't think you would want to put out the money or time to learn PS just to post picts. Since I've had and used this program for 14 years, I am not familar with other programs "how to".


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 22, 2006)

If you are using Windows XP operating system, check this post for a link to SIMPLE and FREE resizing software. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14936&whichpage=1#150524


----------



## gerryr (Jun 26, 2006)

I use Picasa, free from Google and it works quite well.  It has an "export" command that allows you to choose the size and quality.  I crop as tightly as possible which usually gets the image down to about 400KB and then use the export command set at 640 and can generally get a postable picture at 90% image quality, sometimes 85%.


----------

